# Meet our new addition - Jazz !!



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

We're having a lot of fun with our newest addition to our farm. Jazz is now 10 weeks old and has adjusted well. We got her 2 weeks ago from Matt_man. Not sure if she still has pups left, but I'm thrilled with Jazz. I'm sure we'll have rough days ahead though, so be prepared for pleas for help from us. :happy2:

She's roughly 1/2 Pyrness and 1/2 Anatolian Shepard. 










With the children:










And with her other buddies:










Hope to remember some day to take pictures of her out with the alpacas. I keep forgetting!


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

She is adorable! &#9829;

Love her masked face.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

A month later and she's definitely grown!!

She's as at home in the pasture as she is in riding an old grocery cart.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

She's a beautiful pup!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow has she grown!! The pictures above she was 10 weeks old. She's now 6.5 months old. She's at least the height of Nick, our lab and her main playmate, but I think she now outweighs him by a bit. She's lost her badger masking with the white winter coat. Hope you can see the gray underneath. Wonder how she'll look when she sheds this winter coat. Also wondering just how big she'll get...


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

she is pretty! Good rule of thumb for giant breeds is to double their 6 month weight as an adult weight estimate.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

That's about where I thought she'd end up. We don't have a scale, and the vet comes out here for shots, etc., so we're guessing she's at 60 or so pounds now. 120 was where I thought she'd be as an adult.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Her sister from one of their other litters is apx 120 lbs at almost 15 months old.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Love the mane!! It sure is fun watching her growing up.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

She's got such a sweet face. What a doll.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

She looks just like Poppy in her face. 

And wow, Wendle, what an interesting coat she ended up with. Definitely has the Pyrenees mane going on. I've never seen adult pics of any of the little black and white pups. It's neat how that little black pup turned into that big grey dog. Her daddy has a kitty friend too  only he's orange. Every time Ianto lays down, the kitty is laying down right on top of him.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

matt_man said:


> She looks just like Poppy in her face.
> 
> And wow, Wendle, what an interesting coat she ended up with. Definitely has the Pyrenees mane going on. I've never seen adult pics of any of the little black and white pups. It's neat how that little black pup turned into that big grey dog. Her daddy has a kitty friend too  only he's orange. Every time Ianto lays down, the kitty is laying down right on top of him.


The kitty thing must be hereditary lol. My other lgd doesn't tend to be a cat lover, so she sure didn't get it from him. It's not unusual to see one or two cats sleeping on her. She also lets the cats eat with her. She did turn out with a big huge coat, and is larger than my other lgd. She is a big sweetheart. She is going through her first lambing season and has gotten beat by the ewes a couple times, poor girl.


----------

